# Rockpot post front



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Post front, tides were 2ft low but with blue sky's and no wind fishing was good. We caught 8 reds to 30". All were upper or over slot. I was using my new 5wt fiberglass rod. That made it doubly fun.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Dave, I started converstation with you.
Joe


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------

